# Real Prey Swimbaits



## Jim (Mar 21, 2014)

For your swimbaiters.

Real prey swimbaits are on sale this weekend. Now is the time to stock up!

https://realpreyswimbaits.com/index.html


----------



## Brine (Mar 26, 2014)

Darn... I missed out on this. :evil:


----------

